# Is There Something Wrong With These?



## Stu (Dec 11, 2016)

not getting any feedback to a previous post I gotta wonder if there isn't something wrong with an Advance Rotary Table. I see lots of posts regarding "what to buy" and "I settled for a Chinese  knockoff". Just wondering what is the problem? This seems to be an extremely well built and accurate piece that is far superior to most. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 11, 2016)

Interesting piece, are you sure it's not Japanese. Couldn't make out the name. Mike


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 11, 2016)

Did a little research, and found that is made in the US. Price on a used one here http://www.machineryvalues.com/xdetails.cfm/QN/149224 is $1750. Not quite sure what your point is. Mike


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm not really sure what you're wanting to know, Stu. I am not familiar with that exact piece, but by appearances it looks like a well built accessory. Something pre-CNC where many combination arc and angle moves are needed. It looks to be a heavily built, quality piece. Although, unless my eyes are deceiving me, it has a bent input shaft to one of the axes. Who knows what it will take to put that right, but I wouldn't hesitate to get it apart and see if that couldn't be satisfactorily straightened.


----------



## Stu (Dec 11, 2016)

nothing is bent. The handle you see at an angle is removable to be used on another axis, or the opposite end. It must be that way because the table can move past the handle. The table moves in five directions, north/south, east/west and rotates. Advance made one larger, 13", can't imagine what it must weigh.  Primarily used on a pattern mill. In its' time it was the CNC. I can't use it but hate to see it go to waste. Had hopes I could find a trade. Any takers I live in Hesperia, Ca


----------

